# New ibs diagnosis made me more depressed?



## KitKattCrafter (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello! so this is my first time really participating on a forum in general so im totally out of my zone with all this but im gonna try this out.









My story...I am now 33yo... Moved to a state with almost no sun and no one told me to take Vit D supplements to help ... so about 6 years ago i had this crazy painful Gallbladder attack and they said hey! you got stones the whole thing needs to come out! so out came my Gallbladder and the said a big factor in that was my Vit D deficiency .i was down to 5.. your supposed to be between 30-80.... no issues for about 2 years after other than fatty foods.. which i didn't mind actually lol made me eat a bit better.. go figure ...

about 2 years after i started getting these crazy episodes bloating with heart palpitations, the shakes, hard to breath .. the works...numerous ekgs and tests found i have a healthy heart no HA or Stroke so they blamed it on stress.... well i finally found a correlation between MSG and these attacks... got rid of msg... bam no more attacks..

about 7 months ish later... it started happening again... so without the darn drs who never seem to listen to me.. i figure out nitrates were the next culprit... sooo now im no msg no nitrates low fat diet... (I really miss my bacon btw)

Had a second child 3 years ago july <3 my bubbies ... than everything changed its like i was living with constant D my attacks were happening more often.. the Drs said it was GERDS did a upper scope... no signs of reflux damage or anything like that no Hiatal Hernia.. yay me?

all the scripts they give me for gerds make me sick to my stomach... crazy since i was already there lol.... non work ... it increases more in the past 8 months.. i have had these panic like attacks (which they gave me a antihistamine for acute anxiety since they don,t think ihave panic attacks really???) ** MInd you this is all my PCP she never wanted to do a Gastric refural and figure i was just over amping myself and needed to loose weight *Yes i'm fluffy but that is a hormone issue since i was a teen** I finally tell her i wont come back in just give me a referral to a GI... my attacks are already once a week ... .im loosing my mind with this... i feel like im never getting better ... nothing i eat works.. im either wtih D or i get C and have another attack... im getting pains in both upper sides and even the many ER trips say listen to your Dr loose weight it will all go away....Than i get one... one ER dr that said no you tell me to send u to a GI it sounds more like IBS than GERDS and u need to get your guts actually checked.

FInally this last friday i saw the GI and he said its IBS but were gonna do a colonoscopy to double check its not something else thats set for next month... In the mean time i do what?! sit here and feel lost?!? lol i have been crying for 2 days thinking im going to be stuck like this forever i cant find anything that works right
My diet atm is NO msg No Nitrates No ruffage (it causes bad pains) LOW fiber--- mostly broth home made chicken noodle soup - LOW FAT and im lucky to get in more than 900caleries a day atm

i crochet to help me relax and give me purpose other than my kids which i love dearly ..... i was crocheting some sensory toys for kids like my 3 year old with Autism and realized i sit here alone with my thoughts and have no one to talk to about this that understands... sooo Hear i am Hoping someone can relate even a little?!?! I do game a little also on PC and PS4 when the kids go to sleep for some fun and laughs ... Im Married too and love my SO to pieces but he just... dosent get it? the Panic attacks that last hours... the pain the gut the foods i cant eat.. which seems like everthing atm lol

PS sorry for the long story but it feels super amazing to get it all out Hahha


----------



## katiejoy96 (Aug 16, 2018)

KitKattCrafter, I'm so sorry you're going through all that! Sounds like you've been through a lot. It's a good thing that you're getting the colonoscopy done that way it'll rule out IBD. Have you tried a gluten-free diet? I replace gluten with brown rice, potatoes, gluten-free oats, and GMO-free corn chips. I can definitely relate to the panic attacks, the sadness over favorite foods I can't eat anymore, and the painful attacks. I hope the doctors find out what's going on and you get better! If you'd like to be penpals that's fine with me.


----------

